# my sad missed digging opportunities story. cautionary tale



## margclearlake (Apr 14, 2021)

I guess sometimes stuff is out of your control but man, the digging fairy takes as well as she gives with me. I owned a house from 1898 and dug my cistern and pulled 2,000 bottles, gold jewerly and 3 rusty guns. among lots of other cool stuff. It seemed they just took out their junk drawer and toss it in. 

The privy of the house was very apparent and just over the property line of another prop that had been built when the lot was divided. old guy really didnt want me digging. I scratched some and got some superior stuff. Well, he passed in late November and I moved in December, so never got to dig it. let all the neighbors and new owners about it though. 

I also had been granted the digging rights on a huge college site where they moved the college out. I flaked on that one by moving.


----------



## margclearlake (Apr 14, 2021)

the college was from 1830. on the cistern on my house, it seemed like 2,000 bottles, still have them but that cant be right number. 

also had digging rights on a pony express stop over, never dug.

I had a historic house and property in upstate new york from the 1850's. put in a lake and found clay pipes, gold watch, shoe forms in all sizes (that was weird) and some good bottles. didnt get to really get into the prop, lost it in divorce. 

So then was in San Jose, New Mexico. Water was very scarce there and my acreage was right were one of two rivers in the State crossed the Santa Fe Trail. So you have to think, not only were there many native Americans but many settlers staying all around there. Never really dug. But did find weird horse or mule bits and other metal things that I still have. Supposedly my neighbor found a ceremonial ax and it was gold and now in museum. Never got that confirmed.  

There were rumors about a mule team filled with gold that failed right at that spot and they buried the gold. I did find a lost turquoise field. there were digging implements out there too. We left there after the third home invasion. had to pull guns or would have been dead. Very beautiful place but very crime ridden. 

So at this point, I was so bummed that all these places and I dont get to dig it up. My history is I started digging at about 2 years and have dug up every yard I was able to. 
So after New Mexico I went to Arizona. was in the city so not much digging. Then bought an 1890 house in Iowa but even after the thaw, couldnt find privy or cistern. Super cool town, so much history, Burlington Iowa on the Mississippi river . Brick houses from 1850.

Now the current story, living in another historic Iowa town in 1889 house. damned but cant find cistern or privy and I want to plant plants so cant really get a good garden going cause I cant cover anything up for good if theres something under there . 

I guess the moral of my story is dig dig dig when you can. I try to educate people on how much stuff is under the ground. 

and there is nothing like owning somewhere you dig. I mean how many of us have been at abandoned where we probably shouldnt have. 

So theres my story and I guess I have to stick to it. thanks for reading.


----------



## Len (Apr 14, 2021)

Hey Margclearlake,

...Wow! I think that digging fairy was very, very, good to you. Sure one or two opportunities may have slipped by you but you stepped up to the digger's plate much more.  So much moving. So many houses. I'm sure you have a lot of stories. Look at your finds and most return. Consider a book for others to learn from. ...BTW, your San Jose lost treasure story sounds familiar. Too bad those crooks ruined it for you. You're better off alive to dig another day by far. Congrats on a full life to date. Keep being you and don't change too much! 
--CT Len


----------



## Len (Apr 14, 2021)

PS- Could those metal bits be wagon wheel bolts or some that transport's other hardware?
                                                                                                                                           -Len


----------



## sandchip (Apr 15, 2021)

No pictures?


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 15, 2021)

2,000 Bottles from a Cistern, Sounds good to me, even 200 would sound good. I'd settle for 20. I say this because I started digging a Cistern not long ago. But never got back to finish it yet. mainly because of the Covid, We started just before it hit. BUT, Now my Buddy don't want to go back & Finish it. Thinks it's a waste of time with nothing in it. I'll finish it my self if I have to. LEON.


----------



## Len (Apr 15, 2021)

Some things you just have to finish up yourself. Might not be as much fun but can be a nice change of pace. Just make sure you have all you need with you and be safe. Good luck.
                                                                                                                     --CT Len


----------



## margclearlake (Apr 24, 2021)

alot of people including diggers dont realize that cisterns pay off. 

on the wagon wheel parts I have to go through that box. I did have a wood wagon wheel that I left out on the range in San Jose, NM for someone else to "find". 

no pics sorry, new computer, just moved and the dog my homework. 

I left about 20 boxes of bottles in AZ, just didnt have the time or space on truck to move them. I hope the new owners at least glanced at them. right at the last minute I found two of my favorite geodes that I have had since a kid. scared me silly how much I lose on these moves. 

In the house I am in, found a suspicious deep mark in the yard. Privy sized. Not that far from the back door but maybe they were not long runners for the bathroom. to each his own. I grabbed my probe which was weirdly close at hand and alas, no tink. although it was my ex doing the tinking and hes lame. 

As I stand here today, I vow on Saturday, 4/24 to tink or maybe even DIG up that part of the yard.

I have a new thing I am doing. I never met a shard or sherd that I didnt love, so have ALOT of them, but lets be realistic....I was going to make pictures out of pretty glass or windchimes out of bottle necks. but now as my eyes grow dim....I put together buckets of shards and take them to remote locations and hope that someone finds them someday and cares. 

I used to sit and glue heartbreakers and I mean tiny pieces together. was the happiest time of my day. 

I do have an attachment to rusty metal but cant find a good way to display. And this new basement was loaded.


----------



## margclearlake (Apr 24, 2021)

it was DOG ate my homework, not DOG did my homework. I dont have a DOG.


----------



## margclearlake (Apr 24, 2021)

ooo oooh! one last mention, keep in mind I have been digging since 2 years old. my parents were diggers that did ghost towns in Nevada. The would tie me to a tree and give me a spoon and they said I actually did find stuff.  So anyhoos, I had a house in Los Angeles and what do I find in the backyard? about 20,000 penny round tiles in both colors and 4 sizes,  from the 60's and then something broken that I liked to call "cup", but thats a different story. It was one of the most important things in my life. Of all the tract houses in all the world, I had to buy that one. Dug that entire yard down to 4.5 feet. There are pics somewhere of that.


----------



## margclearlake (Apr 24, 2021)

does anyone use Sanborn maps? they usually have the privy drawn in. 

Also, check for privies where Lilac trees are planted. Those wacky Victorians thought it helped with the stench.


----------



## Len (Apr 24, 2021)

Hey Marg!

Your parents didn't want to lose their good luck digging charm so they tied you to that tree. I don't believe I've ever heard of but a few with such good fortune in finding things like you. ...Needless to say, you're a very good story teller too. "Of all the bottle clubs in all the world" I'm glad you walked into this one.  --CT Len


----------



## margclearlake (Apr 25, 2021)

No, they hated me. they tied me to a tree so I wouldnt fall down a mine shaft and they would have to explain my disappearance to the authorities.

A friend of theirs dug a very thin glass womans hand bottle. they claimed it was for champagne but it seems more perfume to me. Anyone ever heard of something like that?

I went to the Sanborn maps and found  the privy on my house. also found out alot about my house and the stuff that was built on and then removed. really interesting. and might have given me a lead on the cistern.

went out and tinked, also tinked my neighbors privy. probed a brick, a tree root and a really soft big hole where my privy was. didnt feel any glass. hope it wasnt dipped. got to dig to see!

we are new here and there are already large groups gathering on porches that think i am crazy for walking my cats on leashes, so they are really going to enjoy the pit. I put my back into my work.


----------



## margclearlake (Apr 25, 2021)

a new project just came to me, going to approach the history or social studies teacher here in town and guide her through the Sanborn maps, let the kids see where various businesses were and give them some town pride. maybe even a walking tour of town. get the little minds stimulated. They had them out there picking dandelions on friday to which one boy screamed the whole time, CHILD FORCED LABOR!


----------



## margclearlake (Apr 25, 2021)

the neighbor in back privy was back to back with mine so I think I will be doing me a little _slant_ digging.


----------



## Len (Apr 25, 2021)

Hello Margclearlake,

I think the Sanborn maps are excellent resource for privy digging especially. I love the way you stick to your guns and continue digging in suburbia where there are more neck benders. ...I believe a veteran Social Studies teacher whose worth his salt would love your suggestion of passing local history, geographic skills, etc. onto the kids.  I took a couple of courses, set up an archaeology class, and the phone started ringing. --We opened a one room museum at the school for artifact display of the finds too. "Who would have thunk it?" Maybe I was lucky, but some things are possible. ...Like the unselfish way you think.  (Just remember to get those permission slips.) --CT Len, OG Educator Ret.


----------

